# bourbon butter recipe?



## big b (Apr 14, 2003)

My girlfriend saw bourbon butter listed on some menu, and now really wants me to try to make some for her (she's originally from Kentucky). I was thinking about just whipping the butter and trying to incorporate the bourbon, but I have no clue if that will work (though I'm sure I'll experiment and find out). Any ideas? Thanks


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

You could just do that (whip bourbon into butter), but with a little more effort you could make a great butter to top steaks, pork chops, or even chicken. Take some shallots, slice them and slowly caramelize them until nicely brown and sweet. Chop them up and beat them into softened butter along with your bourbon, some fresh thyme and just the very slightest trace of vanilla extract (helps to boost the bourbon flavor). Finish with a little salt, and a good dose of black pepper.


----------



## big b (Apr 14, 2003)

Thanks, Pete! I can't wait to try your tips out.


----------



## chefbk (Mar 3, 2002)

I do a bourbon pecan butter. I saute the pecans in a little butter and then flambe with bourbon, remove and chill. Then I whip butter and run the pecan mix through a robot coupe, then blend it into the butter. I add shallot, worcestershire, melinda's, lemon juice and garlic. Works great on steaks or blackened fish.
BK


----------

